# Nintendo Direct: E3 2018



## JCnator (Jun 5, 2018)

*Nintendo Direct
E3 2018*​


Quick summary on what happened during the Nintendo Direct​


Just as the long-awaited hype machine E3 Expo opens its doors, Nintendo will drop the biggest news of the year, directly to you!

This thread will become the repository of both feasible and unrealistic expectations, wish fulfillment, disappointment, massive outrage caused by the potential lack of Animal Crossing installment for the millionth time... Well, everything that has to do with this Nintendo Direct.


Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...e3_2018_will_kick_off_at_5pm_bst_on_12th_june


----------



## Kamzitty (Jun 5, 2018)

It's soooo close

If AC Switch is announced I will CRY


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 5, 2018)

i just want some news about a new animal crossing and more information on that freaking yoshi game


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 5, 2018)

Spyro on Switch? AC on Switch? A major update for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe???

I don't want to be disappointed. I know anything Mario Kart related seems unlikely, but still.


----------



## Yuni (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm probably only interested in an Animal Crosssing announcement. 
Other than that, maybe: 
- HD Layton games coming to switch seeing as Lady Layton has already been confirmed for Japan. 
- Ace Attorney / Great Ace Attorney localisation announcement even though it probably won't happen.
- Taiko no Tatsujin localisation because why not?
- Fire Emblem, depending on character designer and sound team or else I don't care since fates left me bitter lol
- More GUST ports

extremely wishful thinking: 
- Aikatsu rhythm game seeing as photo on stage just ended service and I pretty much bought a switch because of pripara.


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2018)

I took work off just for this cause I'm a nerd 8)

If you asked me last year I would've said AC would be here 100%, but with each game announcement I start thinking it's less and less likely - we already have Pokemon, Smash, FE and Yoshi this year. But there's so many already announced titles I'm looking forward to that I'm happy either way, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it'll be announced this year.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a feeling AC Switch will be announced this year.  It’s about time.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 5, 2018)

Gen 4 remake!
GeN 4 rEmAkE!!
GEN 4 REMAKE!!!

Okay yeah, I know the whole ?let?s go pikachu/eevee? is coming out and they recently announced it but they also said there would be a main series game released in 2019 and I just hope they remaster my favorite generation and make it perfect (not like oras where you looked like a toddler but more like sun/moon where you looked like a human being with the correct proportions) but like that would mean I need to get a switch and those things are expensive...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2018)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Gen 4 remake!
> GeN 4 rEmAkE!!
> GEN 4 REMAKE!!!
> 
> Okay yeah, I know the whole “let’s go pikachu/eevee” is coming out and they recently announced it but they also said there would be a main series game released in 2019 and I just hope they remaster my favorite generation and make it perfect (not like oras where you looked like a toddler but more like sun/moon where you looked like a human being with the correct proportions) but like that would mean I need to get a switch and those things are expensive...




Sorry to burst yours (and others’) bubble, but we will probably receive NEW games in gen 8 first, and then the second part of that generation will most likely be gen 4 remakes on the Switch.  Meaning no gen 4 remakes until at least 2020...


----------



## Loriii (Jun 5, 2018)

Metroid Prime 4 and Bayonetta 3 release date please... lol that's asking too much. I want Zelda Skyward Sword remake/port with traditional controls and of course, a brand new Animal Crossing! I'd probably buy another Switch for that.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm really excited for this year's E3, especially because of Super Smash Bros. As for Animal Crossing 
for the Switch, I start to doubt if we will get any informations about it. I mean, I would be already 
glad if they just mention Animal Crossing in general, a simple announcement like they did with 
Metroid Prime 4 last year would be completely sufficient, at least for me. If they not gonna say 
anything on the E3, then I hope for a announcement sometime this year. 

Any new news about Metroid Prime 4 and Bayonetta 3 would be nice too.


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 6, 2018)

If there isn't any mention of a new Animal Crossing there's going to be A LOT of angry people lol. Even if there's no official date just a simple confirmation that they're planning on releasing one would suffice


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2018)

Hopes: Earthbound switch
Guarantees: Pok?mon let's go, smash, Fortnite, Star fox grand prix


----------



## Zireael (Jun 6, 2018)

Mostly hyped about Metroid Prime 4. Other than that I can't really think of anything else I'm too excited about. I guess I'd like to see what the "new" Smash is and what their plans are with the franchise. Honestly a new Star Fox that isn't a reboot of 64 would be great, even if it turns out to be Grand Prix from those rumours that were circulating not too long ago. I'd be down for that. It's a safe way for Nintendo to explore the series a little without rehashing the same thing over and over, and still keeping it relevant to the Star Fox universe. I feel like there's decent potential for a racing game in there somewhere.


----------



## Zane (Jun 6, 2018)

plz new Animal Crossing T T I think my patience is finally gone after 5 years


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> Mostly hyped about Metroid Prime 4. Other than that I can't really think of anything else I'm too excited about. I guess I'd like to see what the "new" Smash is and what their plans are with the franchise. Honestly a new Star Fox that isn't a reboot of 64 would be great, even if it turns out to be Grand Prix from those rumours that were circulating not too long ago. I'd be down for that. It's a safe way for Nintendo to explore the series a little without rehashing the same thing over and over, and still keeping it relevant to the Star Fox universe. I feel like there's decent potential for a racing game in there somewhere.




A Star Fox racing game would be simply amazing!  Imagine flying through space and racing your friends by going along planets and avoiding obstacles!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 6, 2018)

matt said:


> Hopes: Earthbound switch
> Guarantees: Pok?mon let's go, smash, Fortnite, Star fox grand prix



I'm not sure I would like the graphics for earthbound on the switch

so much of the charm for me comes from it being 16 bit

idk if hd earthbound would appeal to me - that being said it's one of my all time favorite games so i'd play it anyway lol


----------



## mitfy (Jun 6, 2018)

the only things i care about:

- AC switch
- the new smash bros
- info on the potential new ace attorney game (which i have some.... standards for)
- continuing on AA, a possible but extremely unlikely great ace attorney localization, as yuni said.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

ANIMAL CROSSING!


----------



## Yuni (Jun 6, 2018)

That E3 2014 when Ace Attorney x Professor Layton crossover was announced was so hype that I'd give anything to feel that again. So I give a pinch of hope to both series. 

HD Earthbound or Mother Collection would be awesome too.


----------



## Vonny (Jun 6, 2018)

Unrealistic dream: 
Super Mario Sunshine HD 
GameCube Virtual Console 
Animal Crossing amiibos of all my favorite NPC’s
Cuphead and Rare replay on Switch 

Realistic wish list:
Animal Crossing main series game
SNES/N64/Gameboy/DS games released on eShop 
Spyro trilogy
Metroid Prime 4, Bayonetta 3 and Retro studios project (that hopefully isn’t the Star Fox racing rumor) gameplay and release dates 

Will probably happen and leave me disappointed:
Mario Maker rererelease 
Smash 5 that is mostly Smash 4 with new content taking up half the show 
ARMS dlc 
3DS games galore (that I’ll never get because I’m too hyped for Switch)


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 7, 2018)

I'd like an AC game, so I have an excuse to buy a Switch.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm going to be so upset if we don't hear anything about Pikmin 4, even though I know we won't.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2018)

Honestly Nintendo has been doing great with their games lately and I'm super impressed but

*WHERE IS ANIMAL CROSSING*


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 7, 2018)

Vonny said:


> Unrealistic dream:
> Super Mario Sunshine HD
> GameCube Virtual Console
> Animal Crossing amiibos of all my favorite NPC’s
> ...



I don't think it'll be 3ds games galore at all. Nintendo has much bigger ambitions than making NEW games for an outdated system. I hope the 3ds gets some wii U ports though.


----------



## Minto (Jun 7, 2018)

All I'm looking forward to is AC,Smash, and Pokemon. Animal Crossing needs to be announced soon. I've barely touched ACNL within the past few months just because I need something new. Smash5 would also be great since I honestly do not like the 3DS version of Smash4. I doubt they're gonna announce the new main Pokemon title yet, but one can only hope they'll at least mention more about it. Then again if all these come out, my boyfriend isn't gonna see his switch for awhile unless I get my own lol.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm hyped for Smash and Fire Emblem, anything else is just the cherry on top at this point.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gorgonzola said:


> I took work off just for this cause I'm a nerd 8)
> 
> If you asked me last year I would've said AC would be here 100%, but with each game announcement I start thinking it's less and less likely - we already have Pokemon, Smash, FE and Yoshi this year. But there's so many already announced titles I'm looking forward to that I'm happy either way, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it'll be announced this year.



The only reason I think it won't be announced at E3 (but will probably be announced at a special AC Direct in a few months) is because E3 said they will focus on games for 2018 release.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> I don't think it'll be 3ds games galore at all. Nintendo has much bigger ambitions than making NEW games for an outdated system. I hope the 3ds gets some wii U ports though.




Yes, I remember now that Nintendo said they were going to start making Nintendo GameCube games again (this is a joke).  LOL


I?m personally looking forward to Smash and Fire Emblem (and buying an actual Switch to use, lol)


----------



## Hat' (Jun 8, 2018)

WE NEED AC SWITCH WE NEED AC SWITCH
okay I don't have the switch but i'll buy it if AC switch is released.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm interested in seeing some FE news. My hope is spread thin for any mention of Animal Crossing. If by some chance the game is announced or teased, I'll look into buying a Switch. Until then, I'm not too keen on any current or upcoming games to justify the system. = =;


----------



## L0g1c (Jun 8, 2018)

A new AC would be interesting, but I just got NL, so I probly wouldn't get it. I'm definitely excited for a new layton game, but I hope it at least has a 3ds version, because I really don't want to buy a switch.


----------



## Envy (Jun 8, 2018)

Seeing as Pokemon is a major disappointment, I'm going to have to hold out hope that Super Smash Bros 5 is actually worth the hype, and I'm also the same for a new Animal Crossing. It is time for a new Animal Crossing, after all.

I have other pipe dreams, Golden Sun, a Paper Mario like the N64/GCN versions, but if I hope for those I'm just going to be in despair, and I don't need any more despair after seeing the Pokemon "games" coming out later this year.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 8, 2018)

Envy said:


> Seeing as Pokemon is a major disappointment, I'm going to have to hold out hope that Super Smash Bros 5 is actually worth the hype, and I'm also the same for a new Animal Crossing. It is time for a new Animal Crossing, after all.
> 
> I have other pipe dreams, Golden Sun, a Paper Mario like the N64/GCN versions, but if I hope for those I'm just going to be in despair, and I don't need any more despair after seeing the Pokemon "games" coming out later this year.


Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee isn't Gen 8. A core game is coming next year, so don't worry.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 8, 2018)

Envy said:


> Seeing as Pokemon is a major disappointment, I'm going to have to hold out hope that Super Smash Bros 5 is actually worth the hype, and I'm also the same for a new Animal Crossing. It is time for a new Animal Crossing, after all.
> 
> I have other pipe dreams, Golden Sun, a Paper Mario like the N64/GCN versions, but if I hope for those I'm just going to be in despair, and I don't need any more despair after seeing the Pokemon "games" coming out later this year.



Golden Sun was a wonderful game. 
I had 1 and 2 on gameboy advance years ago. 

Really great games.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 8, 2018)

Envy said:


> Seeing as Pokemon is a major disappointment, I'm going to have to hold out hope that Super Smash Bros 5 is actually worth the hype, and I'm also the same for a new Animal Crossing. It is time for a new Animal Crossing, after all.
> 
> I have other pipe dreams, Golden Sun, a Paper Mario like the N64/GCN versions, but if I hope for those I'm just going to be in despair, and I don't need any more despair after seeing the Pokemon "games" coming out later this year.



Golden Sun was a wonderful game. 
I had 1 and 2 on gameboy advance years ago. 

Really great games.


----------



## Envy (Jun 8, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee isn't Gen 8. A core game is coming next year, so don't worry.



I know, but I was really wanting something to play on my Switch _this_ year. The only Switch exclusive for me that has been released so far has been Super Mario Odyssey. I thought that Pokemon would be a guaranteed second, at least... Instead they come out with _this_. It's a blow to me, what can I say?



Stackhouse said:


> Golden Sun was a wonderful game.
> I had 1 and 2 on gameboy advance years ago.
> 
> Really great games.



You should look into the DS game, Dark Dawn as well. I know it doesn't have as high of a reputation, but I still enjoyed it a lot. It's a shame whatever happened that has pretty much killed the series since. =(


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 8, 2018)

If they do release a new AC game, (which I'm kinda doubting they will, considering that just released PC last year) it probably wont be until next year, besides, I'm too cheap to buy a $300 dollar switch to play it.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 9, 2018)

chances of a new ac game- 0%


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> If they do release a new AC game, (which I'm kinda doubting they will, considering that just released PC last year) it probably wont be until next year, besides, I'm too cheap to buy a $300 dollar switch to play it.



Every other Nintendo mobile title saw a main series release within a year of the mobile app. Plus, Pocket Camp was developed by ND Cube.


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> chances of a new ac game- 0%



That's an incredibly bold assertion. Care to back it up?


----------



## dedenne (Jun 9, 2018)

Envy said:


> That's an incredibly bold assertion. Care to back it up?



i-it was a joke lmao. though maybe im thing more of a 40% chance cos i dont think itll be released this year


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 9, 2018)

Envy said:


> Seeing as Pokemon is a major disappointment, I'm going to have to hold out hope that Super Smash Bros 5 is actually worth the hype, and I'm also the same for a new Animal Crossing. It is time for a new Animal Crossing, after all.
> 
> I have other pipe dreams, Golden Sun, a Paper Mario like the N64/GCN versions, but if I hope for those I'm just going to be in despair, and I don't need any more despair after seeing the Pokemon "games" coming out later this year.



You're branding a game a "major disappointment" when we don't know many details about it. It might not be the core game thats coming in 2019 but before crapping on it, you might wanna wait and see what reviewers and other major outlets say about the game.


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 9, 2018)

SensaiGallade said:


> You're branding a game a "major disappointment" when we don't know many details about it. It might not be the core game thats coming in 2019 but before crapping on it, you might wanna wait and see what reviewers and other major outlets say about the game.



Honestly though. I hate when people jump to conclusions about something they know practically nothing about


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 9, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> Honestly though. I hate when people jump to conclusions about something they know practically nothing about



Well someone agrees, like please at least wait until we know more information about the upcoming games


----------



## matt (Jun 9, 2018)

I'd like an earthbound announced for Nintendo switch


----------



## JCnator (Jun 9, 2018)

SensaiGallade said:


> You're branding a game a "major disappointment" when we don't know many details about it. It might not be the core game thats coming in 2019 but before crapping on it, you might wanna wait and see what reviewers and other major outlets say about the game.



According to the developer Q & A, we know that they're being designed with entry-level players in mind. Therefore, design choices that simplify and streamline the gameplay are bound to be implemented, which will of course lead to mixed reactions from fans.


Source: https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...-borrowing-from-pokemon-go-and-lets-gos-story


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 9, 2018)

JCnator said:


> According to the developer Q & A, we know that they're being designed with entry-level players in mind. Therefore, design choices that simplify and streamline the gameplay are bound to be implemented, which will of course lead to mixed reactions from fans.
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...-borrowing-from-pokemon-go-and-lets-gos-story



I know all of that already. The point is, rather than branding an unreleased game with not much information about it as a "major disappointment", think positively and be optimistic about it. 

There will be cases where it may not be for everyone, I get that. But don't jump the gun too soon when we're still 5 months away from release and only inside sources and 1 trailer with information so far. That also means don't set your expectations too high, otherwise you set yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2018)

SensaiGallade said:


> You're branding a game a "major disappointment" when we don't know many details about it. It might not be the core game thats coming in 2019 but before crapping on it, you might wanna wait and see what reviewers and other major outlets say about the game.



Oftentimes trailers actually give a lot of info out about a game, and in this case it is very much sufficient for me to form an opinion.

~I don't want to play a game where I can't even battle wild Pokemon, but instead have to throw a Pokeball and hope it catches them, like Safari Zone for the entire game.
~I don't want to play a game with only the original 151 Pokemon again.
~I don't want to play through Kanto again, especially not in this unambitious 2.5D format they've gone with.

Everything I mentioned above? Has been confirmed through analysis of the trailer and information that GF has released to the public. I don't need to "wait for more information". This how the game is going to be. This is my opinion based off of confirmed information. I don't need to wait for more info or reviewers, these are solid facts already, and they are already majorly disappointing to me personally. That's not going to change.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 9, 2018)

Envy said:


> Oftentimes trailers actually give a lot of info out about a game, and in this case it is very much sufficient for me to form an opinion.
> 
> ~I don't want to play a game where I can't even battle wild Pokemon, but instead have to throw a Pokeball and hope it catches them, like Safari Zone for the entire game.
> ~I don't want to play a game with only the original 151 Pokemon again.
> ...



Not to be rude but do you actually enjoy anthing to do with the switch, other than Odyssey


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2018)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Not to be rude but do you actually enjoy anthing to do with the switch, other than Odyssey



Well, I've never said anything other than that, right?

I *want* more games to play on the Switch, but every hope I have just keeps on blowing up in my face. Like LGP/E is legitimately far worse than I even envisioned it being from the leaks.

SSB5 and a potential Animal Crossing Switch are the hopes for me for the system in the near future. I hope that SSB5 is worth the hype and that Animal Crossing Switch is a thing.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Not to be rude but do you actually enjoy anthing to do with the switch, other than Odyssey




I sure don’t.  I don’t plan on getting a Switch still until the price comes down, and a lot of others feel the same way.  We are wishing and hoping that Nintendo releases more on the 3DS, because I’m older now and so are others, and that contributes too to the fact that a lot of people don’t have money for the Switch now.


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 9, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I sure don’t.  I don’t plan on getting a Switch still until the price comes down, and a lot of others feel the same way.  We are wishing and hoping that Nintendo releases more on the 3DS, because I’m older now and so are others, and that contributes too to the fact that a lot of people don’t have money for the Switch now.



I don't think "a lot of others" is really true though. The Switch has such overwhelmingly positive reviews, it was the fastest selling console _ever_ in the U.S, and it's had such massive success since it's release. While _some_ people may be disappointed, the vast majority is quite content with the way it's going.


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I sure don’t.  I don’t plan on getting a Switch still until the price comes down, and a lot of others feel the same way.  We are wishing and hoping that Nintendo releases more on the 3DS, because I’m older now and so are others, and that contributes too to the fact that a lot of people don’t have money for the Switch now.



Well, you can't expect Nintendo to keep supporting the 3DS forever. The Switch is their new thing. However, if they can't release desirable enough games to entice you to the Switch, then it is on them, and I understand where you're coming from there.

I most certainly didn't have the money for a Switch, but my parents were nice and bought me one for Christmas/Birthday. What I've enjoyed on it has been almost entirely Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, a second life to a game that I could already play on the Wii U. But it is really fun portable and I've probably already played it a heck of a lot more than I did on the Wii U. Sadly that will come to an end in a few months when the online service becomes paid.

So, yeah, I would not recommend the Switch to anyone unless #1 they never owned a Wii U and thus couldn't play games like BoTW and Mario Kart 8 and/or #2 games like Super Mario Odyssey, Splatoon 2, Xenoblade, Kirby, Mario Tennis Aces, and *cringes* Pokemon Lets Go Pikachu/Eevee are strongly desirable to them. Otherwise wait. Unless SSB5 just blows us all of the water, and I really don't think it will, to be honest. I'll admit that is very subjective on my part, though.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 9, 2018)

Envy said:


> Well, you can't expect Nintendo to keep supporting the 3DS forever. The Switch is their new thing. However, if they can't release desirable enough games to entice you to the Switch, then it is on them, and I understand where you're coming from there.
> 
> I most certainly didn't have the money for a Switch, but my parents were nice and bought me one for Christmas/Birthday. What I've enjoyed on it has been almost entirely Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, a second life to a game that I could already play on the Wii U. But it is really fun portable and I've probably already played it a heck of a lot more than I did on the Wii U. Sadly that will come to an end in a few months when the online service becomes paid.
> 
> So, yeah, I would not recommend the Switch to anyone unless #1 they never owned a Wii U and thus couldn't play games like BoTW and Mario Kart 8 and/or #2 games like Super Mario Odyssey, Splatoon 2, Xenoblade, Kirby, Mario Tennis Aces, and *cringes* Pokemon Lets Go Pikachu/Eevee are strongly desirable to them. Otherwise wait. Unless SSB5 just blows us all of the water, and I really don't think it will, to be honest. I'll admit that is very subjective on my part, though.



i bought the switch solely for the yoshi game and it's 300 bucks well spent 

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2018)

tiffanistarr said:


> i bought the switch solely for the yoshi game and it's 300 bucks well spent
> 
> ?\_(ツ)_/?



The Yoshi game that was shown once last year's E3 and we haven't heard a peep about since?

Well... To each their own. It's hard for me to fathom getting a system for a single game that not only hasn't been released yet, but so little information has been shown and has no release timeframe whatsoever. Not a lot of people are going to be able to be so satisfied like that.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 9, 2018)

Envy said:


> The Yoshi game that was shown once last year's E3 and we haven't heard a peep about since?
> 
> Well... To each their own. It's hard for me to fathom getting a system for a single game that not only hasn't been released yet, but so little information has been shown and has no release timeframe whatsoever. Not a lot of people are going to be able to be so satisfied like that.



it's been noted several times it has a 2018 release date and you can already pre-order it. The minute of game play was good enough. I am a huge fan of the yoshi games though. They could have shown a remake of yoshi's cookie and I would have still gladly spent the same 300. 

The Switch has been very successful thus far and they have the sales data and analysis to back it up.


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2018)

tiffanistarr said:


> it's been noted several times it has a 2018 release date and you can already pre-order it. The minute of game play was good enough. I am a huge fan of the yoshi games though. They could have shown a remake of yoshi's cookie and I would have still gladly spent the same 300.



Again, to each their own. I don't think that most people would want to spend $300 on a system for a game that isn't even out yet. Have you found other games to enjoy, or is it just sitting in its box untouched until Yoshi comes out?



> The Switch has been very successful thus far and they have the sales data and analysis to back it up.



I'm not denying that it has sold well, and I really don't care. It has nothing to do with any point I've been making.


----------



## matt (Jun 9, 2018)

I am hoping for a new earthbound


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 9, 2018)

Envy said:


> Again, to each their own. I don't think that most people would want to spend $300 on a system for a game that isn't even out yet. Have you found other games to enjoy, or is it just sitting in its box untouched until Yoshi comes out?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that it has sold well, and I really don't care. It has nothing to do with any point I've been making.



The 300 bucks wouldn't of been well spent if her games were just sitting in a box untouched.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 9, 2018)

Envy said:


> Again, to each their own. I don't think that most people would want to spend $300 on a system for a game that isn't even out yet. Have you found other games to enjoy, or is it just sitting in its box untouched until Yoshi comes out?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that it has sold well, and I really don't care. It has nothing to do with any point I've been making.



I played Odyssey for a good minute, but I'd rather see another 2D Mario platformer versus the 3D. Mario Kart was played for maybe an hour before it got just as lame and boring as it is on any console. So now the switch sits on a shelf collecting dust awaiting Yoshi or an AC game. Still worth every penny and I probably would have shelled out more if it had a higher price.

I rarely play new releases, but will continue to buy Nintendo's stuff seeing as it was such a pivotal and crucial part of my childhood so I'll continue to support them and play what little is catered to my interest. A great added bonus for the switch for me would be Mario Maker considering that's the only game I still play on the Wii U.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 10, 2018)

tiffanistarr said:


> I played Odyssey for a good minute, but I'd rather see another 2D Mario platformer versus the 3D. Mario Kart was played for maybe an hour before it got just as lame and boring as it is on any console. So now the switch sits on a shelf collecting dust awaiting Yoshi or an AC game. Still worth every penny and I probably would have shelled out more if it had a higher price.
> 
> I rarely play new releases, but will continue to buy Nintendo's stuff seeing as it was such a pivotal and crucial part of my childhood so I'll continue to support them and play what little is catered to my interest. A great added bonus for the switch for me would be Mario Maker considering that's the only game I still play on the Wii U.



It's refreshing to see someone justifying their purchases and knowing what they want and having realistic expectations. Too many people buy consoles on here hoping for unrealistic releases and continually judge whether or not their purchase was worth it based on what games are released.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Only two days until the direct now... (depending on time zones for everyone)


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 10, 2018)

I bet VR will be announced. Get ready to see the surprise returns of Endless Ocean and Pokemon Snap.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

Please let there be an Animal Crossing Switch announcement


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 11, 2018)

The only thing I'm more interested into is the N64 Classic Edition. Now that Virtual Console has ended service for good, I'd put my hopes on the mini-consoles.


----------



## Mash (Jun 11, 2018)

AC Switch please!  And not a spinoff...  If it's a spinoff I will be depressed.


----------



## tumut (Jun 11, 2018)

On all levels but physical, this E3 arouses me.


----------



## Envy (Jun 11, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The only thing I'm more interested into is the N64 Classic Edition. Now that Virtual Console has ended service for good, I'd put my hopes on the mini-consoles.



It's a shame, they get to a portable/console hybrid that would be perfect for VC, and they just stop. It's got to be a bad joke.

The N64 Mini? Pardon my bluntness, but they can shove it. I already own an N64. If I wanted to have to find another place/way to plug in a system to play N64 games, I've already got that covered. Now I'm not saying that the N64 Mini shouldn't exist altogether... I just think that if it that's the "reason" that they aren't going to give us VC, I'm really mad.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 11, 2018)

Envy said:


> It's a shame, they get to a portable/console hybrid that would be perfect for VC, and they just stop. It's got to be a bad joke.
> 
> The N64 Mini? Pardon my bluntness, but they can shove it. I already own an N64. If I wanted to have to find another place/way to plug in a system to play N64 games, I've already got that covered. Now I'm not saying that the N64 Mini shouldn't exist altogether... I just think that if it that's the "reason" that they aren't going to give us VC, I'm really mad.



Tell me, are there things you don't hate? It's okay to disagree with things but you're so fierce about basically everything...


----------



## dedenne (Jun 11, 2018)

Envy said:


> It's a shame, they get to a portable/console hybrid that would be perfect for VC, and they just stop. It's got to be a bad joke.
> 
> The N64 Mini? Pardon my bluntness, but they can shove it. I already own an N64. If I wanted to have to find another place/way to plug in a system to play N64 games, I've already got that covered. Now I'm not saying that the N64 Mini shouldn't exist altogether... I just think that if it that's the "reason" that they aren't going to give us VC, I'm really mad.



well i mean some of us 2 year olds werent alive back in the stoneage times

but seriously for us who never owned an n64 it is really great


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 11, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Tell me, are there things you don't hate? It's okay to disagree with things but you're so fierce about basically everything...



To add to this, and again not to be rude, but it just seems like Nintendo isn't your jam anymore/atm . Like maybe you should get a different console cause you're clearly not loving on Nintendo all that much. 

Then again I don't completely disagree with you so meh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 11, 2018)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> To add to this, and again not to be rude, but it just seems like Nintendo isn't your jam anymore/atm . Like maybe you should get a different console cause you're clearly not loving on Nintendo all that much.
> 
> Then again I don't completely disagree with you so meh



Are you talking to lars708 or Envy?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 11, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> well i mean some of us 2 year olds werent alive back in the stoneage times
> 
> but seriously for us who never owned an n64 it is really great



DEDENNE DON'T CALL ME OLD!!!!!

i'm j/k ily get that n64!! you're going to love it!


----------



## Locket (Jun 11, 2018)

i'm just here to say i want animal crossing (like everyone else)
if it's announced i'll cry
if it isn't announced i'll also cry

other than that idk what i want but i hope there's things i'm gonna be interested in


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2018)

In Animal Crossing isn't announced, I am done with Nintendo.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 11, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Are you talking to lars708 or Envy?



Envy??? I literally said "to add to this" as in, to add to Lars


----------



## Envy (Jun 11, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Tell me, are there things you don't hate? It's okay to disagree with things but you're so fierce about basically everything...



I'm curious why you're even attacking me for this post. I'm clearly unhappy that N64 VC isn't coming to the Switch, and I feel like the N64 Mini is just kind of a slap to the face.

For example, I'd love to have Paper Mario N64 (something I don't hate, surprise! =P) on my Switch... But alas, it seems like that's too much to ask for, and I find that to be very sad considering that VC has been a mainstay on every system since the Wii.



Monkey D Luffy said:


> To add to this, and again not to be rude, but it just seems like Nintendo isn't your jam anymore/atm . Like maybe you should get a different console cause you're clearly not loving on Nintendo all that much.



I don't think you're being fair here. I seem negative here, but Nintendo is the company I most look forward to the presentations of. Like, I can say I'm bored to tears watching presentations for any other company. I like many of Nintendo's franchises, and I really like that they are less gritty violent zombie war apocalypse and more colorful, cartoony games. Other types of games I really can't even watch without feeling a little sick, much less play. (I really want to try that new Assassin's Creed game, though, because I love the setting and pretty much everything aside from the violence). The list of non-Nintendo franchises I enjoy? Very limited... Kingdom Hearts, The Sims (which is sadly a dying franchise), Ace Attorney, and a new addition: Persona.

I'm just facing a bit of frustration with Nintendo right now because they just aren't delivering IMO. A franchise I have looked forward to every single mainline entry since the very beginning, Pokemon, has now left me very disappointed. While that will hopefully change next year with the real core title, I've just been sick and tired of not really having any games to play on the Switch. I thought for sure that would change the last half of this year, and it very well still could... But to think that not even _Pokemon_ could deliver something worth playing. It's a blow to me.

The Switch's portability is actually something I've really loved. I just wish I could have more games to actually play on it.

For the record, I do own other systems - A PS4 and a PC. But Nintendo is always who I look forward to the most. Oddly enough I was content buying a PS4 just for Kingdom Hearts III, but I hold Nintendo to higher standards, because I know they have many franchises I love. I just wish some of them would show up that aren't just Wii U ports or watered-down games (Pokemon).

I HOPE that SSB5 is exciting and that hopefully we'll see a new Animal Crossing. If both of those turn out true, I could have a bit of a different outlook tomorrow.



> Then again I don't completely disagree with you so meh



Then why even go through this?


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2018)

Can we stop with the snide remarks and passive aggressive comments and go back to civilly discussing out hopes for E3, thanks.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm with Envy in regards to the N64 Classic console. Selling an entirely different console with a limited selection of games is wholly inferior to the Virtual Console experience we've been graced with on the 3DS, Wii, and Wii U. I've never seen the appeal of the NES Classic or SNES Classic because you're getting less variety than you have potential for on the Virtual Console, another device to hook up, and it potentially costs more if you only care about playing a few of the games they chose for you. Having a selection chosen for you instead of having those selected games available alone in addition to being able to choose games that are more niche, that were previously available on Virtual Console, isn't great. Overall they've always just seemed like money grubbing schemes to me, and Nintendo have generally been making more money grabs than they had in the past. Yes, the objective of business is to make money, but with all the changes in management in the years since Iwata's death it feels to me like they're messing with the balance a bit too much.

Heck, I'm not even completely sold on the Switch because it seems like a half-baked console with a lot of faults, like the screen scratching if improperly placed on the dock, reports of issues with the left joycon, and inattentive people getting the wrist straps stuck. I'm only potentially interested in picking one up in the future because I'm a fan of Pokemon, Animal Crossing, and (sometimes) Fire Emblem. The paid online, while understandable, is disappointing. The method to communicate with your friends and other players is sort of ridiculous. Heck, as someone who usually got both versions of the Pokemon games, the increased cost of Switch cartridges compared to 3DS games _sucks_. I was honestly more interested in purchasing a Wii U than I am about the Switch, but I probably will get one at some point down the line when something I'm interested in pops up. If not for the few series that I like, I'm almost tempted to either jump ship to Sony, put the money toward a better PC, or quit games entirely.

This isn't to rain on anyone's parade, some of us just have issues with some decisions they're making. If you're excited for an N64 Classic, cool, have fun with it.

---



matt said:


> I am hoping for a new earthbound


Shigesato Itoi is most likely never going to make another Mother/EarthBound game, so you're most likely going to be waiting a long time. In addition, here is an exerpt from an interview back in 2015:


> "When I made [Mother] 3, I thought I could do it, so I did it," Itoi said in an interview with Japanese gaming outlet Game Watch Impress (translated via Kotaku). But when it comes to a new entry, he said it would be "totally impossible."
> 
> This is because Itoi simply doesn't have a brilliant idea for another entry and he doesn't want to drag the series on. "Among big-time popstars, if they, you know, put out ten albums, around the fourth album, they can't make very good songs," he said. "The albums sell, but everyone at the concerts wants to hear songs from those first three albums. Everyone."
> 
> "I'm glad that video games are not my profession," said the famous ad man and essayist. "If it was my job, I would've already made 4 and 5."



For what it's worth, I believe he has said in the past that he would like to see what other people could bring to the table with a new Mother game, but I don't think that is going to happen outside of fan games like Mother 4. I don't think I'd want anyone else to make a Mother game though. If the creator isn't involved then I'd worry the product would lack the charm and humor that made the series worthwhile.

If anything, I'd want games that share the gameplay but wholly removed from the Mother world. 

---



Alien. said:


> Yeah because a popular game hasn't even had a sign of having a new one in almost 6 years and they try to be funny by releasing these bad spin-offs. It's funny how this is an animal crossing forum and there are people who don't even care about getting a new game any time soon.


Some people are content with Pocket Camp, to be fair. Just because people like you and I aren't interested in the side games doesn't mean there's been a full on drought. It would be cool to see a information or a tease of the next main series installment, but not worth getting all too upset over if there's no mention tomorrow. It seems like they enjoy revealing stuff on Nintendo Directs as well, so all hope wouldn't necessarily be lost. 

---


I don't have much that I'm hoping for from E3. I look forward to what they show, but I'm not eagerly anticipating anything. Fire Emblem news is good, but I won't know whether I actually want to bother purchasing it until we know more than they're going to talk about now. I'm skipping Let's Go, Eevee! and Let's Go, Pikachu! so not all that interested in that either. If anything, I guess I'd just want new series unrelated to their major franchises, or third party ports or something. Here's hoping whatever we get is interesting at least.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Since we?ve boiled it down to hoping that they release things that interest us, how about a new Kid Icarus game?

We got Kid Icarus: Uprising for the 3DS, and a lot of others and myself loved that game for all the replay ability, the unique stand thing for the 3DS, and the online in post-game.

But they are definitely not done with that series yet, are they?  I have a feeling with the Switch?s hardware they could take the game one step further, and we could have two different modes for at home and on the go Kid Icarus.  To take the franchise into the future like the Switch did with Xenoblade Chronicles 2.

Well, what do you guys think about this?


----------



## LilD (Jun 11, 2018)

I have a good feeling AC title will be announced tomorrow.   Is an AC SE Switch too much to ask? Because I would very much like to buy one especially because I missed out on the New Leaf SE 3ds years ago.  Overall. I think E3 showcased some amazing titles . Let's see if Nintendo can go out on a bang!


----------



## Elijo (Jun 12, 2018)

ANIMAL CROSSING P L E A S E


----------



## matt (Jun 12, 2018)

I think an animal crossing is a bit too early at this stage
I'd prefer a new earthbound

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not necessarily a new mother but perhaps a remaster of the first 3, including the third some parts of the world never got


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2018)

Envy said:


> I'm curious why you're even attacking me for this post. I'm clearly unhappy that N64 VC isn't coming to the Switch, and I feel like the N64 Mini is just kind of a slap to the face.
> 
> For example, I'd love to have Paper Mario N64 (something I don't hate, surprise! =P) on my Switch... But alas, it seems like that's too much to ask for, and I find that to be very sad considering that VC has been a mainstay on every system since the Wii.



I had no intention on attacking you but like I said, you're being quite fierce. As if everything that happens is some kind of disaster. If that's truly how you feel then that's fine but personally I can't get myself so worked up about things like this. 

Anyway apparently some person on Twitter knows more about Nintendo's upcoming presentation. They said that Smash looks cool but aside from that there won't be much. Hopefully they're just talking about Nintendo's physical presence on the showfloor as I'm assuming the Direct could have some great games with no playable demos available at the booth just yet.



matt said:


> I think an animal crossing is a bit too early at this stage
> I'd prefer a new earthbound



It's been over 5 years.

*6 years in November*


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm not sure if I'd buy an N64 Mini or not. It really depends on what's on it. I'm an old as far as these forums goes, so I'm already covered for my biggest nostalgia eras (got the SNES Mini, did not get a NES Mini but hoping to when it comes out again later this month). 

I am definitely interested in a Switch AC though. It would probably convince me to buy a Switch finally. I also wouldn't mind a Switch version of Super Mario Maker with added Super Mario Bros 2 USA/Doki Doki Panic stuff in it. Oh, and they need to add slopes too. Obviously.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 12, 2018)

I've found an N64 and every game I wanted for it very easily and pretty cheap. It's one of those systems that is hard to break, including the game carts and controlers, so they're still around. You accidentally dropped it on the floor a few times? All you have to do is blow on the game slot to get it working again. I really don't see a need to re-release with limited games. I wouldn't mind seeing some of the N64 game titles remastered for other consoles instead.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2018)

Lol animal crossing is not even close to too early.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 12, 2018)

I bought the NES and SNES minis, but I still have my N64 console, which works just fine, so probably won't get one of them.

I haven't bought a Switch yet, as there haven't been enough games that interest me to justify it, but if they come out with AC and some Layton games, that might be enough to sway me.


----------



## geetry (Jun 12, 2018)

matt said:


> I think an animal crossing is a bit too early at this stage
> I'd prefer a new earthbound
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



They already said they're done with the Mother series, even something remastered isn't on the horizon. Earthbound and Mother 1 for the VC was enough. Instead of making a new Mother game, they need to localize Mother 3 before anything, considering still nobody outside of Japan has it localized. 

I'm placing my money on AC, but I'm ready to be disappointed. Already disappointed with Pokemon this year, so I'm hoping maybe the new core Pokemon game and AC will be announced at next years E3.


----------



## Envy (Jun 12, 2018)

geetry said:


> I'm placing my money on AC, but I'm ready to be disappointed. Already disappointed with Pokemon this year, so I'm hoping maybe the new core Pokemon game and AC will be announced at next years E3.



If Animal Crossing doesn't show up I'm going to be super disappointed (Ill probably just go into utter despair mode, at that point lol). It is not anywhere near "too early", for those claiming that. New Leaf was released in late 2012 in JP. That will have been six years ago this holiday season. Plus, since then, Nintendo has really picked up on advertising the franchise with the spin-offs, and being one of the few franchises they have translated over to the mobile platform so far. It's a franchise that they care about seeing go forward, that's one thing for certain.

As for the core Pokemon RPG for next year, I'd expect to see it around February. I believe both X/Y and Sun/Moon were announced around that timeframe.


----------



## Rose (Jun 12, 2018)

Here’s hoping for AC Switch! I am personally skeptical but still, no harm in hoping.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

Well folks,

we're down to the last hour before either sheer joy and love for life or utter disappointment and feelings of despair and loathing. 

I'm hoping for great news about Yoshi, some news about Animal Crossing, and maybe a mention of Mario Maker for the switch but I'm just sitting here cautiously optimistic. 

Hope you all prayed to our over lord Tom Nook last night!! 

Here's to hoping though!


----------



## JCnator (Jun 12, 2018)

We're less than 40 minutes away from the conference happening.

Remember to keep your expectations in check and please don't get angry if you don't see your favorite franchise or focuses heavily on Super Smash Bros.


For the actual livestream, here are the links:

Official Nintendo E3 website: https://e3.nintendo.com/
YouTube livestream: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FchkqXEg0qs
Twitch livestream: https://www.twitch.tv/nintendo


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2018)

"Animal Crossing will be announced at next years e3."

Right because that is what we have been saying for the past 3 or 4 e3's. I bet if it goes unannounced, you all will be saying the same thing next year. Just show the leaf logo at the very least.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 12, 2018)

JCnator said:


> Remember to keep your expectations in check and please don't get angry if you don't see your favorite franchise or focuses heavily on Super Smash Bros.



That train went a long time ago. Only Nintendo can saves us now.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2018)

AC Switch won't be announced. They are spending way too much time on Smash.

Garbage.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

uhhhhh lmfao

what was that


----------



## matt (Jun 12, 2018)

What garbage
Nothing that appealed to me whatsoever
Guess I've got fallout to look forward to


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 12, 2018)

Basically the whole direct dedicated to a game we already knew was coming??? Definitely lackluster.


----------



## Rose (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow, that was disappointing. It is exactly what I thought it'd be, though. Felt like thirty minutes of Smash cinematics. I will say, he really had me going with the 'and now, news on a title I know fans have been waiting for for a long time...

Octopath Traveler!'


----------



## Laureline (Jun 12, 2018)

I knew when they spent too much time on smash, that they weren't gonna announce a new ac.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 12, 2018)

This is how E3 went.


----------



## Locket (Jun 12, 2018)

nintendo direct? nah that was a smash direct ft. other things


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 12, 2018)

I really had my hopes up since it's been 6 years. Especially since they've never gone this long in between titles.


----------



## mertle (Jun 12, 2018)

rip ):


----------



## Rose (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't think this meme has ever been more relevant.


----------



## Vonny (Jun 12, 2018)

Me: “Yay he’s FINALLY done” 
*treehouse starts*
Me: *kanye shaking head.gif*


----------



## dedenne (Jun 12, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> chances of a new ac game- 0%



nvm this being a joke wow
i mean we saw smash and fe and *dies inside* fortnite but

why did i waste my life on this. I guess it wasnt terrible. it just wasnt good.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

OCTOPATH THO GUYS

THAT IS THE TITLE WE HAVE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR LMAO

I assume there will be another direct pretty soon talking about the other things they didn't talk about here


----------



## oath2order (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm glad they didn't waste time yammering about ****ing Sushi Striker.


----------



## Envy (Jun 12, 2018)

No Animal Crossing? Really, Nintendo?

But thank god Super Smash Bros is a new game and not a port, at all. And they represented Leaf instead of just Red. I almost cried.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 12, 2018)

Vonny said:


> Me: “Yay he’s FINALLY done”
> *treehouse starts*
> Me: *kanye shaking head.gif*



I kept thinking they'd finally be done with Smash every time the screen went black, but then another new section of Smash!


----------



## Rose (Jun 12, 2018)

But what would we have done without Dr. Mario in Smash, guize? _What would we have done?_


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 12, 2018)

Spending half their time one one game is one thing,
but then mainly introducing *old* characters, really?
At least show some of the new ones, new stages..
not just the old things, that got changes a little bit..


----------



## LilD (Jun 12, 2018)

More like Smash Direct. I'm so disappointed that no AC title was introduced.   I deserve feeling this bad for being so hopeful. Arrrgh


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

i'm a little upset that there was no word on Yoshi which is a game that was announced last year at E3 the least they could have done was gave a date lmao

but i think there will be another direct very soon to mention other things because i just don't see how this sufficed 

i'm glad i didn't get my hopes up too much lol


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 12, 2018)

SAKURAI YOU ****ING MADMAN RIDLEY WAS A MEME


----------



## matt (Jun 12, 2018)

When are Nintendo going to learn that WE WANT AN ONLINE MARIO PARTY


----------



## geetry (Jun 12, 2018)

ok but kumatora and boney for smash 2019


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 12, 2018)

Sigh. Well, I expected it to be all about smash but I wasn’t all that excited about the other titles. 

Super Mario party looks fun but I really hope there’s an online option. I have no friends irl who play games lol.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

geetry said:


> ok but kumatora and boney for smash 2019



Boney!!! I was so excited when I saw Boney


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 12, 2018)

Here's what Nintendo is probably thinking:Eh,we gave 'em that big ass update at the end of '16 and a handful of spin-offs......they can wait another year....or two.......or three.....or......


----------



## Imbri (Jun 12, 2018)

Well, looks as though I'll be saving myself $300. Nothing that convinced me it was time to purchase a Switch in that announcement.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 12, 2018)

The new Smash looked good, but I kind of just don't want to buy it out of spite.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 12, 2018)

Nintendo sucks bye


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 12, 2018)

Honestly, I'm not disappointed that they didn't announced a AC for Switch, my hopes weren't that 
high after all so... Yeah.

Also damn, the new Super Smash Bros. looks pretty good.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2018)

Worse than 2015.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't care for Smash so sitting through that was ultimately a waste of my time.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow. I'm a super, super casual Smash fan (not good at it so I just play for fun) and it's not a system seller game for me like it is for others. Meaning I'll buy it if I have the console, but I won't buy a console just for that. But Smash Ultimate looks pretty darn exciting. I bet the hardcore Smash fans are really freaking out right now.

The only thing that bugs me about Switch though is way too many of the first party Nintendo games are ports of Wii U games. I like Animal Crossing so wanted to see it because it's Animal Crossing. But I also wanted to see it because it'd be a completely new Nintendo Switch game. The fact that Switch feels like port-central is why I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 12, 2018)

So that's it? Huh.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 12, 2018)

Rose said:


> Wow, that was disappointing. It is exactly what I thought it'd be, though. Felt like thirty minutes of Smash cinematics. I will say, he really had me going with the 'and now, news on a title I know fans have been waiting for for a long time...
> 
> Octopath Traveler!'





Miss Merry said:


> Honestly, I'm not disappointed that they didn't announced a AC for Switch, my hopes weren't that
> high after all so... Yeah.
> 
> Also damn, the new Super Smash Bros. looks pretty good.


same , not dissapointed one bit

but at least there were some good looking games and we'll probs have anotherdirect soon anyway


----------



## Hat' (Jun 12, 2018)

Miss Merry said:


> Honestly, I'm not disappointed that they didn't announced a AC for Switch, my hopes weren't that
> high after all so... Yeah.
> 
> Also damn, the new Super Smash Bros. looks pretty good.



I mean I wasn't expecting much (okay I was but idk at least just a 1 second video ???)
But doing their direct ONLY on smash wasn't a good choice at all, and smash which isn't even a new game it's just Smash Wii U with ridley and some balance changes.


----------



## Minto (Jun 12, 2018)

Tbh I'm pretty salty about the nintendo direct. First of all, they could've at least just teased animal crossing just a little bit???? Second, I'm actually so mad they bought every character back from every smash game, but they couldn't even give us waluigi as a fighter.


----------



## matt (Jun 12, 2018)

Has anyone in UK managed to download Fortnite? I can't find it


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2018)

Cards said:


> Worse than 2015.



honestly you're not wrong


----------



## Zireael (Jun 12, 2018)

So like



Where's Metroid Prime 4


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> So like
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Metroid Prime 4


https://mynintendonews.com/2018/06/...nt-see-games-like-metroid-prime-4-at-e3-2018/


----------



## Roel (Jun 12, 2018)

Still waiting for a new Animal Crossing so I have a reason to buy a Switch


----------



## Sundance99 (Jun 12, 2018)

Imbri said:


> Well, looks as though I'll be saving myself $300. Nothing that convinced me it was time to purchase a Switch in that announcement.



Yep, was prepared to buy a Switch, but not now.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 12, 2018)

I really like the visuals in Pokemon Let's Go.


----------



## geetry (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm a super casual with Smash, and seeing all the sudden attention towards Lucas and Ness in Smash is making me want to actually get into it. But I don't have a reason to drop 300 on a switch plus games right now, since there's no Pokemon or AC title that interests me.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 12, 2018)

I was expecting nothing and knew we wouldn't get any ac info but was still let down and felt violated by the dragged out smash details and NOTHING after that.. 

def the last nintendo e3 direct i'll watch .. won't do that to myself again.


----------



## Laureline (Jun 12, 2018)

On the bright side some on us will be saving money. So thank you Nintendo for that!


----------



## piercedhorizon (Jun 12, 2018)

I am so happy I watched 45 minutes of them talking about smash. Didnt know it was a Smash Direct.


----------



## Zireael (Jun 12, 2018)

Gorgonzola said:


> https://mynintendonews.com/2018/06/...nt-see-games-like-metroid-prime-4-at-e3-2018/



I guess that explains it, but doesn't really excuse how one-dimensional their conference was. I can understand something not being ready to show but when you announce a title at E3 people expect to hear at least something the following year.

Still, Smash Ultimate looks decent. I reckon a lot of people will buy a Switch for it. Ridley was a cool surprise. Can't say anything really caught my eye though, the conference was definitely lacking.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2018)

So no N64 Classic announced. I would rather not hear any announcement at all than an announcement of the N64 Classic without Pokemon Stadium. So not as disappointed.

And I wasn't counting on Animal Crossing to be announced for E3, because that's something the directs do more.


----------



## Moon Witch (Jun 12, 2018)

when i die i want nintendo to lower me into my grave so they can let me down one last time


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 12, 2018)

matt said:


> Has anyone in UK managed to download Fortnite? I can't find it



They said it would be available at 22:00 BST.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 12, 2018)

While the E3 Nintendo Direct is light in terms of surprises, all of the 1st party titles the company showed managed to grab my interest in one way or another. The presentation is very well-paced up until the exciting Super Smash Bros. Ultimate took about a huge chunk of time, even for a widely popular game.

I will go further in details about my thoughts about the Nintendo Direct on Blog Tree later, since I've got a lot of things to say about it.


----------



## Envy (Jun 12, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> And I wasn't counting on Animal Crossing to be announced for E3, because that's something the directs do more.



Literally every single Nintendo Direct outside of E3 we have been told "Wait for E3, Animal Crossing games are always announced at E3". Excuse me if I can't feel a little annoyed with this comment because it comes off as "No, actually Directs, wait for Directs". Don't take it personally, as I doubt you meant that.

Wild World, City Folk, and New Leaf were all first revealed at E3s. Historically Animal Crossing games are revealed at E3.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 12, 2018)

smh at ppl over reacting to no ac like go do something more productive lol >_>


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

WOO, OCTOPATH TRAVELER!  THIS GAME LOOKS GREAT (LOL)!


In all honesty, I went to look at the releases, and some of them are even old games (lol), and the Octopath Traveler game looks like Fire Emblem with a name that’s similar to Splatoon.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 12, 2018)

Disappointed but not surprised.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 12, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> I really like the visuals in Pokemon Let's Go.



True! I do wish they would have showed more Pokemon and less Smash Bros.. I didn't expect an Animal Crossing game, but I at least expected more than just rambling on and on about Smash, at the very least. I may give Pokemon another try with this!

When I saw that Let's Go Pokemon and Pokemon Go will be compatible with each other, I felt as though THAT is what they're waiting to do with Animal Crossing. Release more villagers and furniture through Pocket Camp and then make it compatible with AC Switch like that. But Pocket Camp is too underveloped right now. However, they're starting to move at a faster pace. I'm hopeful that this will become a thing.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm super glad Daisy is in Super Smash Bros. Ultimate as an Echo Fighter! Hopefully this means Jeanne has a chance of being in the game as well!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> smh at ppl over reacting to no ac like go do something more productive lol >_>



I have to admit, if they don't announce a new AC game next E3, then that is when it's going to be a problem. I was more than fine with it not being revealed last year and I'm okay with it not being revealed this year. I just don't feel that the Switch is ready for a new Animal Crossing game yet.

I remember how disappointed many of us were last year when they failed to announce a new AC game for the Switch, and how deeply disappointed when they announced a Wii U spin-off to Animal Crossing in 2015.


----------



## matt (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm looking forward to fallout

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops it's a Nintendo thread nvm
I'm looking forward to Pok?mon let's go


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh well, next year maybe. I can only imagine what kind of travesty they'd do with a new AC game so I really don't care if they announce one or not.


----------



## mitfy (Jun 12, 2018)

disappointed but not surprised.

but im *SO* hyped for smash!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Togekid (Jun 12, 2018)

such a let down wtf
smash is literally not even that good (no offence smash fans but come on why focus the whole thing on smash? like there are so many other options)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 12, 2018)

I think a huge detail people are missing is that Nintendo are changing their E3 strategy and treating it more or less like a Nintendo Direct


----------



## Loriii (Jun 12, 2018)

This is the first time I actually got really disappointed but then I remember they don't do big or surprise people on E3. There'll probably be more Nintendo Direct(s) in the future for those kind of stuff. I just hope they won't be contented by Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee! and Smash being only the "ber" month/holiday releases.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 12, 2018)

Since I went in with no expectations set, I was honestly happy with what they showed off. I can understand and sympathize with the disappointment some feel about the fact that there is still no announcement for the next Animal Crossing game, but for my own part, I still enjoy New Leaf enough that I'm not clamoring for the next one yet. I'm fine with them taking their time to make the next installment the best they can.

I'm cautiously optimistic with regards to Fire Emblem: Three Houses. I've been burned a few too many times in recent years (Awakening, Fates, Warriors, the Atlus abomination) but Echoes: Shadows of Valentia was presented very well with regards to characters, story, music, and voice acting despite its archaic gameplay being lifted from Gaiden back from 1992. The gameplay for Fire Emblem: Three Houses both looks _gorgeous_ and really fun to play. I'm going to just have to hope that the characters and story this time around aren't awful because just from what we've seen I really want to like it.

Super Smash Bros. Ultimate honestly blew me away. All the things that the fans thought they had figured out about which characters get cut when and for what reasons were completely thrown out the window when it was revealed that every character who has ever been in a Super Smash Bros. game would be returning and playable. The game, like Fire Emblem: Three Houses, looks gorgeous. I was overjoyed to see a few key things:

- Ike having both his Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn designs as playable options, along with the voice difference. Since they're my favorite games of all, and as an Ike main, that was a treat.

- Paula and Poo helping Ness and Kumatora and Boney helping Lucas during their respective Final Smashes. I would honestly have prefered to have Kumatora as a playable character, but I'm glad to see that more of the characters from the Mother games are getting acknowledgement. 

- Ridley's reveal cinematic. I'm not even a fan of Metroid but I know how many people wanted him as a playable character and the way they showed him off here was awesome.

Daisy's reveal as a playable character was pretty neat too. I'm intrigued by Echo fighters. 


As someone who has been wrestling with whether I should bother with purchasing a Switch in the future due to some issues it has, I am definitely interested in acquiring one before December for Super Smash Bros. Ultimate's release, and hopefully for Fire Emblem: Three Houses too if they don't drop the ball.  

It is unfortunate that they didn't announce any new games that we didn't know about already. Was it a bad conference for most people? Yeah. I am nonetheless content with what was shown.


----------



## angelina (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm really disappointed. Thought it would happen last year, thought it would happen this year. I bought the switch and tried a few games, but those experiences are just not as fun as ac for me. Bleh smh


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 12, 2018)

Its not disappointing. You all knew that it was going to be focused on Smash 5.

AC Switch will be announced, just not in E3's anymore. Don't forget, we got no info on Yoshi for the Nintendo Switch this E3. It would seem as an AC Switch may be announced and Yoshi Switch may have more info in a later Nintendo Direct this year.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Pocket Camp is still too new. Give the game a few more months and it'll be quite old.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

ACNL was announced at E3 2010 so we have every right to be salty. 

Also we knew there would be smash news but over HALF of the damn direct on it? Give me a break. So many of those details should have been spared for a different announcement. 

No Yoshi, Metroid Prime 4, AC, news? When I'm the most hyped over the Doom sequel you know Nintendo ****ed up hard. Don't get me wrong, Doom is awesome, but like...I should be hyped over way more games. Nintendo's presentation was not only bad, this whole E3 sucked

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also why on earth is Daisy in smash but not Waluigi? And the fact they are _canonizing _the clone fighters is Sakurai basically middle fingering all of us. Daisy should have been given a unique moveset but no, they made her a Peach clone. Predictable Sakurai disappointment. I'm ok with Daisy and Ridley being in but seriously Sakurai, ANOTHER clone was not what I wanted out of Daisy.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 12, 2018)

Togekid said:


> such a let down wtf
> smash is literally not even that good (no offence smash fans but come on why focus the whole thing on smash? like there are so many other options)



As a hardcore Smash fan since the N64, I completely agree. No, I will not stop bashing on how much they focused on Super Smash Bros.


----------



## zujika (Jun 12, 2018)

smash 4.5 looks bleak in all honesty
all the other games were unimpressive
hopefully AC will be announced relatively quickly


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> smh at ppl over reacting to no ac like go do something more productive lol >_>



This is the one time of the year where we hear about the upcoming slate of games and things to ACTUALLY be excited about. Like I said in my last posts, this Nintendo direct was such a huge letdown because it was focused exclusively on games we already knew about and spent OVER HALFFFF of the time on smash. No Yoshi news, no Metroid news, no new AC, NOTHING. 

So please spare us the self-righteousness. This is the time of year where we tune in and hope for hype. And you're essentially commanding us to not be salty when there isn't any hype. Puh-lease.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 12, 2018)

Beyond disappointing. Inb4 "it's because no AC" although I had hoped for it by some miracle I didn't expect it to happen. Just upset that Smash took up as much time as it did. Seemed like other stuff barely got any attention


----------



## Sundance99 (Jun 12, 2018)

Maybe New Leaf was their final installment.  They are just not interested in continuing the series.  Would explain why there is ZERO information about a new AC game.  Maybe they are content with a few spin offs and the mobile game.  

Don’t get me wrong, I love this game.  But I do wonder if they are just done.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 12, 2018)

i tried not to get my hopes up, but it's still just so disheartening to see that there's still no animal crossing for switch.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

Sundance99 said:


> Maybe New Leaf was their final installment.  They are just not interested in continuing the series.  Would explain why there is ZERO information about a new AC game.  Maybe they are content with a few spin offs and the mobile game.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I love this game.  But I do wonder if they are just done.



I highly doubt that, trademarks were filed for a new game and the website was updated with placeholders so it's coming it's just a matter of when


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 12, 2018)

Sundance99 said:


> Maybe New Leaf was their final installment.  They are just not interested in continuing the series.  Would explain why there is ZERO information about a new AC game.  Maybe they are content with a few spin offs and the mobile game.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I love this game.  But I do wonder if they are just done.



I highly doubt this is the case. You have to remember Nintendo is a business, and is primarily concerned with making money. Unless they have somehow concluded a new AC will not make them much money, they are going to make a new game.

Even if it doesn't happen this year, it's going to happen at some point.


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 12, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> smh at ppl over reacting to no ac like go do something more productive lol >_>



Don't act like you're better than everyone because you're not voicing displeasure about the Direct. The whole point of this thread is to discuss what we do and don't like about Nintendo's presentation. So if you don't want to see people complaining about Nintendo on a thread revolving around Nintendo, then get off of the thread and "do something more productive".


----------



## Envy (Jun 12, 2018)

Sundance99 said:


> Maybe New Leaf was their final installment.  They are just not interested in continuing the series.  Would explain why there is ZERO information about a new AC game.  Maybe they are content with a few spin offs and the mobile game.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I love this game.  But I do wonder if they are just done.



I don't think you need to worry _that much_. Animal Crossing is a big franchise for them. That is the very reason they made spin-offs and the mobile game. They're not jeopardizing the series, they mean that Animal Crossing is doing well and they want to make it a bigger franchise.

It is a disappointment that AC Switch didn't show up here. I do wonder why they're holding off on it, but I'm sure it's coming. I'm also sure that if we had gotten a new AC back when Happy Home Designer and Amiibo Festival was released, it wouldn't have been anything impressive. There is a heck of a lot they have to do to follow-up New Leaf, and I hope the time they've had is helping them do that.


----------



## Sundance99 (Jun 12, 2018)

Envy said:


> I don't think you need to worry _that much_. Animal Crossing is a big franchise for them. That is the very reason they made spin-offs and the mobile game. They're not jeopardizing the series, they mean that Animal Crossing is doing well and they want to make it a bigger franchise.
> 
> It is a disappointment that AC Switch didn't show up here. I do wonder why they're holding off on it, but I'm sure it's coming. I'm also sure that if we had gotten a new AC back when Happy Home Designer and Amiibo Festival was released, it wouldn't have been anything impressive. There is a heck of a lot they have to do to follow-up New Leaf, and I hope the time they've had is helping them do that.



I hope so!  I was actually ready to buy a Switch today just to play AC.  I’m just concerned with no information at all.  Not even a little tiny hint.


----------



## ESkill (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm just sad about the complete lack of news on AC. I mean yeah, gameplay footage and a release date would be amazing,  but I just want a "hey, we're working on it! Don't know when to expect it but we're doing something! " I may be mistaken, but I seem to remember some AC news back when the switch was still the NX. Didn't the animal crossing team say they were developing a new game for the NX? Any tidbit of info would be welcome, a little leaf logo like the metroid prime 4 teaser would be fantastic. Anything!


----------



## betta (Jun 12, 2018)

I ****ing knew it, trademarks are bull**** when it comes to nintendo lmao 
smash is not enough for me to buy a switch so on the bright side im glad I'm saving money


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 12, 2018)

Does anyone remember that this E3 Direct was focusing only on games releasing in 2018? Well, 2 games were revealed in this direct, and they are coming in 2019.

I'm not saying that Nintendo had a chance to announce AC Switch, i'm just pointing that out.

Like I said, AC Switch will be announced, maybe even out of the blue. But i'd hate it if they don't announce AC at all this year. There was a reason why they didn't announce AC Switch in 2016 and 2017. They were working on the AC:NL Update and Pocket Camp. Now that those two games are out of the way, they'll be working on AC Switch.

I do believe Nintendo was planning on announcing AC Switch at E3, but 1: They had no room for other extra games. 2: Its a popular game, as to with Smash Bros. 3: It was focused on Smash Bros content. And finally: 4. There will be more hype for AC Switch than to Smash Bros Switch.

In Conclusion: There is a best bet for Animal Crossing Switch to be announced on its own. Quite possibly as a teaser trailer that will be announced at a random date, and maybe in late Fall, they'll show a direct focusing on Animal Crossing Switch. So, if this is all true, you'll know why AC Switch wasn't announced at E3. And don't forget that no news for AC:NL was revealed at E3 in 2012, but there was new corocoro info and AC:NL info on a Nintendo Direct on 10/25/12. So, there is still hope for Animal Crossing Switch. Believe in AC Switch!


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 12, 2018)

I honestly kept my expectations low for this event, so I was not too displeased. I was actually astounded by how amazing Smash Bros. Ultimate looked, but I could most definitely see how this event rubbed people the wrong way. I mean, they did not even talk about Yoshi, a game that was mentioned LAST E3! But whatever, you can't have it all I guess.

And for those worried about Animal Crossing, don't be. It is one of Nintendo's biggest sellers, and I'm sure that they'll announce it eventually. Though a small teaser would have been appreciated...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2018)

If it makes you feel any better, we went about six years without a new 3D Zelda game before Breath of the Wild came out. And we went 15 years without a proper 3D Mario title until Super Mario Odyssey came out (I don't think the gravity mechanic and linearity count as proper). But they get new games every year, just like Animal Crossing did within the last three years (HHD, aF, Wa, PC). The longest drought in AC games in my opinion (good AC games) was almost eight years, not five years. I bet you they will release one next spring or even next summer.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 12, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If it makes you feel any better, we went about six years without a new 3D Zelda game before Breath of the Wild came out. And we went 15 years without a proper 3D Mario title until Super Mario Odyssey came out (I don't think the gravity mechanic and linearity count as proper). But they get new games every year, just like Animal Crossing did within the last three years (HHD, aF, Wa, PC). The longest drought in AC games in my opinion (good AC games) was almost eight years, not five years. I bet you they will release one next spring or even next summer.



Yeah but atleast we knew BOTW was coming and in development. We literally have ZERO proof or evidence about anything ac


----------



## Bowie (Jun 12, 2018)

So, are we going to talk about the fact Ridley was allowed to exist in the world for less than a minute before Bayonetta destroyed him? My girl has still got it.


----------



## Zane (Jun 12, 2018)

the twitch chat was hilarious when Waluigi came out of an assist trophy, best part of the whole presentation for me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 12, 2018)

Zane said:


> the twitch chat was hilarious when Waluigi came out of an assist trophy, best part of the whole presentation for me


Called it!


----------



## Eternity (Jun 12, 2018)

It was really sad not to see anything Animal Crossing related. I guess this just gives me more time on New Leaf to keep developing my town. 

Maybe we might see something on a Nintendo Direct later through the year. We can hope. T^T


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

Bowie said:


> So, are we going to talk about the fact Ridley was allowed to exist in the world for less than a minute before Bayonetta destroyed him? My girl has still got it.



smh bayo is still disgustingly unbalanced

- - - Post Merge - - -



Katelyn said:


> Don't act like you're better than everyone because you're not voicing displeasure about the Direct. The whole point of this thread is to discuss what we do and don't like about Nintendo's presentation. So if you don't want to see people complaining about Nintendo on a thread revolving around Nintendo, then get off of the thread and "do something more productive".



/r/murderedbywords


----------



## angelina (Jun 12, 2018)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yeah but atleast we knew BOTW was coming and in development. We literally have ZERO proof or evidence about anything ac



I think that's what bums me the most, there's no evidence of one, no buzz. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sundance99 said:


> Maybe New Leaf was their final installment.  They are just not interested in continuing the series.  Would explain why there is ZERO information about a new AC game.  Maybe they are content with a few spin offs and the mobile game.
> 
> Don?t get me wrong, I love this game.  But I do wonder if they are just done.


 
And I'm wondering the same thing myself. Maybe they feel like spinoffs are enough. For me they are a nice diversion, but they don't hold my interest long.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

Well at least I won't be spending all that money on a switch. As good as Smash looks, as well as Mario Kart and Splatoon look plus BOTW and Oddessy, I won't be buying a Switch until Animal Crossing or and actual Pokemon game.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Does anyone remember that this E3 Direct was focusing only on games releasing in 2018? Well, 2 games were revealed in this direct, and they are coming in 2019.
> 
> I'm not saying that Nintendo had a chance to announce AC Switch, i'm just pointing that out.
> 
> ...



To build off that, the Smash fan base is HUGE the Animal Crossing fan base is HUGE so it actually makes sense not to announce both at same time when you look at it from a financial stand point. If they had two MAJOR games come out close to the same time that will greatly hurt their sales. Those two fan bases cross paths at a high rate so if they were to release both around the same time the majority would pick one or the other - not both. 

So financially it makes a lot of sense for them to space them out and when it comes down to the wire this is a company so they are going to do whats best financially. There's obviously going to be a direct very soon.  There was no mention of a lot of games for example Yoshi which is announced at last years E3. Nothing about anything coming to the DS systems, it was very lack luster but I think it was catered towards Smash and they will cover the rest soon.

I was looking forward to Yoshi the most so I'm upset about that just getting pushed to the side. It was given a 2018 release and here we are 6 months in and no new news about it so thats a little annoying. I'm still pretty hopeful there's no doubt about AC coming to the Switch just a matter of when.


----------



## Envy (Jun 12, 2018)

angelina said:


> And I'm wondering the same thing myself. Maybe they feel like spinoffs are enough. For me they are a nice diversion, but they don't hold my interest long.



There's absolutely no reason for New Leaf to be the last game in the series. Please listen, you are going to get depressed for nothing here. New Leaf was a big hit. You know just how big of a hit it was? It spawned a couple of spin-offs (which is a sign that Nintendo's wanting to expand the franchise, not kill it off), and even one of Nintendo's first ventures into the mobile platform. In addition, they released that Welcome Amiibo update years after New Leaf was released. 

Plus, Pocket Camp was announced with the promise that it would link to a future console title, was it not?


----------



## Junee (Jun 12, 2018)

No Animal Crossing Switch and Waluigi still isn't a fighter in Smash, Nintendo has betrayed me once again!


----------



## JCnator (Jun 12, 2018)

tiffanistarr said:


> To build off that, the Smash fan base is HUGE the Animal Crossing fan base is HUGE so it actually makes sense not to announce both at same time when you look at it from a financial stand point. If they had two MAJOR games come out close to the same time that will greatly hurt their sales. Those two fan bases cross paths at a high rate so if they were to release both around the same time the majority would pick one or the other - not both.



As much as this sounds plausible, the financial data proves that the timing of release have little to no incidence to the sales figures, if any.

For example, Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Mario Kart Wii were released in early 2008. As of March 31st 2018, the lifetime sales for each title are about 13 and 37 millions units respectively. Even within a timeframe of 1 to 3 months, Mario Kart Wii still managed to outsell more than twice what Brawl did.

If we also look at the lifetime sales of Nintendo-published 3DS titles, Mario Kart 7 sold 17 millions units, around 12 millions for New Leaf, and finally 9 millions for Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS.


I dare Nintendo to sell Super Smash Bros. Ultimate and the next installment of Animal Crossing a couple of weeks apart, and then watch the latter will likely sell more if they're giving the same marketing treatment.

Source 1: https://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/finance/software/wii.html
Source 2: https://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/finance/software/3ds.html


----------



## tumut (Jun 12, 2018)

I liked the part where Ridley killed Mario.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 12, 2018)

RIP animal crossing switch its never coming



i know its coming but im just in a salty mood

- - - Post Merge - - -



tumut said:


> I liked the part where Ridley killed Mario.



HE STABBED RIGHT THROUGH MEGAMAN


----------



## tumut (Jun 12, 2018)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> RIP animal crossing switch its never coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would've been cooler if it was Goku who died.


Also can we talk about how the new Fire Emblem Lord's name is Edelgard (edgelord)?????


----------



## Yuni (Jun 13, 2018)

My favourite part about E3 was not E3 itself. One of my 'predictions' came true in that Bandai Namco did confirm an Asian/English language options for Taiko no Tatsujin a few days prior to it.
No Mother, but WORK X WORK is releasing in September ... so that's some pretty awesome news.  
GUST is releasing an Atelier spinoff featuring most of their prior alchemists.
Level-5 has some announcements soon regarding Yokai Watch 4 and new IP. 

I am unfortunately not quite interested in Fire Emblem yet. Going to wait to see if Kocho's going to do a few songs. 
Disappointed that Hidari is not continuing with the character designs unless IS plans to have him do remakes only. 

Good thing I didn't stay past 2am ^^

---
Maybe Nintendo is considering the competition for Animal Crossing; what with Stardew Valley, Mineko's Night Market, Little Dragons Cafe, Ooblets... etc. Not Animal Crossing, but still interacting with other characters, performing odd jobs, customization at a leisurely pace.


----------



## hamster (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm a bit disappointed that there was no announcement for a new ac game but that's about it. I don't have much interest in anything else from nintendo


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 13, 2018)

Aw man, why is pokeball controller so expensive? I am not really feeling the game because it just looks like a fancy Pok?mon Go to me. 

I do love that Snake is in Smash again. It is fun to blow yourself up for no reason.


----------



## Togekid (Jun 13, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> As a hardcore Smash fan since the N64, I completely agree. No, I will not stop bashing on how much they focused on Super Smash Bros.



smash isn't even a bad game. it's just frustrating how they focused the majority of their presentation on it. feels like a huge waste of an opportunity. pocket camp is probably at its peak popularity right now, this would've been a great time.


----------



## matt (Jun 13, 2018)

Togekid said:


> smash isn't even a bad game. it's just frustrating how they focused the majority of their presentation on it. feels like a huge waste of an opportunity. pocket camp is probably at its peak popularity right now, this would've been a great time.



30 minutes dedicated to smash was a bit excessive I agree.
I wish they'd give smash a loooong break. It's a good game I agree, I'm not a fan of it but it is a good game, but it definately needs a break, same with fire emblem. A new game coming out nearly every year...
The final wave of smash amiibo have only just rolled off the shelves and they've just dedicated half an E3 presentation to a port to the switch...


----------



## Envy (Jun 13, 2018)

I know everyone thinks I'm super negative and apparently act like everything is the end of the world, but I just want everyone to set that aside and let me share some news that should legitimately concerning to everyone here.

In an interview with Reggie that NintendoEverything posted, we get...this:



> ? Reggie says lootboxes have gotten a bit of a bad rap broadly speaking
> ? The mechanic is as old as baseball cards Reggie says
> ? For Nintendo, a gameplay mechanic that offers consumers something to buy where you?re not sure what?s inside could be interesting if it?s not the only way to get those items



Being someone who has played some mobile "F2P" games, this is by far the worst trend I have ever seen in gaming, and I will make it no secret that it could seriously drive me away from gaming altogether if it expands into the console/handheld actual games I love.

And...Reggie... Reggie has just gone and validated it and strongly imply that he wants to bring it into Nintendo's games.

What does this mean, exactly? If you've played Pocket Camp lately, you have almost certainly noticed the fortune cookie system. The limited time objects that are only available from that. They hide them behind a currency that has limited availability in the game and then they make the items that you from 'purchasing' them random. The typical most desired items are very rare to get. This is to encourage you to spend REAL MONEY. But it's all RNG. You could pay lots of money and not get what you want.

This is what Reggie thinks is getting too much of bad reputation. And I hope you all can see this could turn out quite badly.

Is the Animal Crossing we're all looking forward to on Switch going to be like this? Please no. I will be so done with everything. =(
*
EDIT: So, I will change up a little bit of the pessimism I posted before now due to having misread it a little. He says "if the objects are available elsewhere". That is significantly better than what we've seen before. Usually these kinds of mechanics get you because the items are NOT available elsewhere. So disregard my "the world is ending" speech here... FOr the most part. Except take note that Nintendo is not always honest with what they say, and this may be here to make us feel like "Oh it won't be so bad" before they pull the rug out from under us.

Remember, Nintendo once said that they wouldn't do paid DLC. Literally within weeks (IIRC) they turned around and brought paid Fire Emblem Awakening DLC.

While what was said here wasn't as bad as I was making it out to be (my mistake). I do want everyone to be extremely cautious, because lootboxes are bad news. And I think anyone who has dealt with them knows this.*


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 13, 2018)

matt said:


> 30 minutes dedicated to smash was a bit excessive I agree.
> I wish they'd give smash a loooong break. It's a good game I agree, I'm not a fan of it but it is a good game, but it definately needs a break, same with fire emblem. A new game coming out nearly every year...
> The final wave of smash amiibo have only just rolled off the shelves and they've just dedicated half an E3 presentation to a port to the switch...



Fire Emblem, while not the oldest, is among the older of Nintendo's franchises. It has existed since 1990. That's older than F-Zero by a few months, and also older than Star Fox, Kirby, Pok?mon, and I can go on from there. I'm half convinced that it would be a bigger household name if they released the series outside of Japan with the first game back then instead of waiting until 2003 because they didn't think American audiences could appreciate the gameplay. It has gained increased popularity in recent years. Other than the admittedly bad stories in the recent games like Awakening and Fates, there's no reason for Fire Emblem to not release games as often just because some people still don't look at it as one of Nintendo's important franchises. If Pok?mon can have the ridiculous release cycle it has, I see no reason for Fire Emblem to slow down if they put enough effort into making the stories and characters worthwhile.

As for Smash, they're cashing in on the people who like Super Smash Bros. but who did not buy the previous game on Wii U. They'd be fools not to, really. They're working off of the 3DS/Wii U skeleton, and there's a new Smash Bros. game for each home console since the Nintendo 64, so it's not unreasonable.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 15, 2018)

im sad about animal crossing and i really hope we get something soon but i like the smash stuff. ik roy was downloadable in smash for wii u and 3ds (which i didnt get bc im not a huge smash fan and it?s expensive) but i?m glad he?s going to be back in the game from the start bc he was my first main

but mostly i wish we got something about animal crossing


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2018)

Envy said:


> I know everyone thinks I'm super negative and apparently act like everything is the end of the world, but I just want everyone to set that aside and let me share some news that should legitimately concerning to everyone here.
> 
> In an interview with Reggie that NintendoEverything posted, we get...this:
> 
> ...



Nintendo has never put straight up microtransactions/loot boxes in any of their true core games (Mario/Zelda/Animal Crossing/etc) and I doubt they ever will. DLC and loot boxes are two completely different things, and Fire Emblem Awakening's DLC was an addition to the game past what was already a complete game. Most games have paid DLC for things that actually make the game good (looking at EA), but I do not mind paying for extra content if the original game's experience was as good as I expected.


----------



## Rose (Jun 16, 2018)

Envy said:


> If you've played Pocket Camp lately, you have almost certainly noticed the fortune cookie system. The limited time objects that are only available from that. They hide them behind a currency that has limited availability in the game and then they make the items that you from 'purchasing' them random. The typical most desired items are very rare to get. This is to encourage you to spend REAL MONEY. But it's all RNG. You could pay lots of money and not get what you want.


He did say 'as long as it isn't the only way to get those items.' As long as that is true, I don't mind surprise boxes that randomly reward you with something from an item pool of differing rarities. As the previous poster said, Nintendo has never put paywalls in a console game's core story, and I don't see why they'd start doing so now.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 16, 2018)

I hope not. 

I will never buy a game where I have to spend _more_ money just to complete something. 

I've already paid for the game, and that's all the money anyone should have to lay out.


----------

